# treffen bei vs treffen



## twinklestar

Hello,

#1 


> Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund Herrn Chen. (Choose the appropriate preposition- nach, zu, or bei)


Source: An exerice about prepositions, without more context.

#2 


> Im Speisesaal treffe ich Li Ming.


Source: from a text of my German textbook. If you need more context, please let me know. 

Why does "treffen" go with "bei" in sentence 1, while in  sentence 2, there's no "bei"?

Here are my assumptions:

-treffen+bei = meet with someone on an apppointment?

-treffe = run into someone?

Many thanks!

Edit: fixed typo: auch; in; delete , from im Speisesaal


----------



## perpend

Neither exercise sounds correct to me, twinkle! (From the/your book.)

In #1, "auch" isn't even a preposition.

In #2, it should be "*Im* Speisessal ...".


----------



## twinklestar

perpend said:


> Neither exercise sounds correct to me, twinkle! (From the book.)
> 
> In #1, "auch" isn't even a preposition.



I mean nach, and im, both my typos.  I will double check my German spellings before I post next time.

Are both the two sentences I quoted wrong? I don't ask about the prepositions, but "treffen bei" and "treffen".

Thank you!


----------



## perpend

Both of your quoted sentences are basically wrong for me.


----------



## Mori.cze

The "bei" preposition in your first sentence is not linked to _treffen_, but to the _Freund_:

_Herr Wu trifft_ *bei seinem Freund *Herrn Chen.
_Mister Wu meets _Mister Chen *at his friend's (place).*

Im Speisesaal, _treffe ich _Li Ming.
In the dining room _I meet _Li Ming.


----------



## twinklestar

perpend said:


> Both of your quoted sentences are basically wrong for me.



Could you let me know why they are wrong? Thank you!



Mori.cze said:


> The "bei" preposition in your first sentence is not linked to _treffen_, but to the _Freund_:
> 
> _Herr Wu trifft_ *bei seinem Freund *Herrn Chen.
> _Mister Wu meets _Mister Chen *at his friend's (place).*
> 
> Im Speisesaal, _treffe ich _Li Ming.
> In the dining room _I meet _Li Ming.



Thank you! I got it. 

I couldn't resist to say I like your avatar.


----------



## perpend

Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund (*den*) Herrn Chen.*

You had "auch" as an option for the preposition, and I see you changed it to "nach".

*This sounds weird to my non-native ears. Basta.

I wouldn't use a comma in "Im Speisessal treffe ich Li Ming".


----------



## twinklestar

I will check three times after I transcribe , and before  post. ","  was also my typo.

But theres is not *den* in the sentence in the book.


----------



## twinklestar

I want to post the  screenshots of the parts of the book here.

​


----------



## Frieder

Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund Herrn Chen.

You found the correct answer. Only the sentence in itself is not very idiomatic. If I had to describe this situation I'd say: "Herr Wu trifft Herrn Chen bei seinem Freund".


----------



## Kajjo

Once again, this textbook is below expectations. This is not the first question to which all natve speakers replied that it doesn't sound idiomatic. I sincerely recommend to get a better textbook.


----------



## twinklestar

Frieder said:


> Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund Herrn Chen.
> 
> You found the correct answer. Only the sentence in itself is not very idiomatic. If I had to describe this situation I'd say: "Herr Wu trifft Herrn Chen bei seinem Freund".



I see, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## twinklestar

Kajjo said:


> Once again, this textbook is below expectations. This is not the first question to which all natve speakers replied that it doesn't sound idiomatic. I sincerely recommend to get a better textbook.


Thank you for your advice. I will look for.


----------



## Hutschi

#1
Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund Herrn Chen. It is emphasized that he met "Herrn Chen" with this sequence. The default neutral form is "Herr Wu trifft Herrn Chen bei seinem Freund." He meets his fried who is together wirh Herrn Chen, most propably in the flat of his friend, but ths depends on further context.
Herr Wu trifft nach seinem Freund Herrn Chen. (He meets first his Friend, then Herrn Chu.)
Treffen goes with "seinen Freund, "bei seinem Freund" is an explanation of the Place.

Also correct:  Herr Wu trifft Herrn Chen nach seinem Freund.

#2
Im Speisesaal treffe ich Li Ming.

For none of the examples I see problems. ALL appear idiomatic to me.
In the first Question there are two possible grammatically correct answers (bei and nach). It depends on what you want to say.

"zu" is not possible in the first sentence.

Note that in German in simple main clauses the rule is the verb or auxiliary verb is at the second place, all other phrases may be moved with very few restrictions.


----------



## twinklestar

Thank you very much for your reply in details, Hutschi. I have revised at least three times in my original post, because of my careless typos, which (possibly) made other forumites felt confused


----------



## Hutschi

You are very welcome.

Just a remark for using "zu". 

Er geht zu Herrn Chen. (It describes moving and destination.)
Er geht zu Herrn Chen zu Besuch. (besser: Er besucht Herrn Chen.)
Er geht zu Herrn Chens Haus. (He goes to the house of Mr. Chen. It does not say "into the House".)


----------



## twinklestar

Alles Klar. Sie sind sehr nett! Ich danke Ihnen herzlich für Ihre Hilfe. Und recht viel Vergnügen für heute. 

(I'm not sure if the above words are correct, but I sincerely appreciate.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> You found the correct answer. Only the sentence in itself is not very idiomatic. If I had to describe this situation I'd say: "Herr Wu trifft Herrn Chen bei seinem Freund".





Hutschi said:


> For none of the examples I see problems. *ALL appear idiomatic to me.*


Vollkommen einverstanden mit Hutschi.

Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund Herrn Chen.  answers  the question "Wen trifft er bei seinem Freund?
"Herr Wu trifft Herrn Chen bei seinem Freund." answers  the question "Wo / Bei wem trifft er Herrn Chen?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Vollkommen einverstanden mit Hutschi.


Geht mir genauso. Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, was es an den Sätzen zu kritisieren gibt.


----------



## Demiurg

"Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund Herrn Chen"  ist durchaus korrekt, aber ein typischer Holzweg-Satz.  Auf den ersten Blick scheint es sich bei "Herrn Chen" um eine Apposition zu "seinem Freund" zu handeln und man sucht verzweifelt nach einem Akkusativ-Objekt (wen trifft er denn bei Herrn Chen?). 

Aus diesem Grund wollte perpend oben wohl auch ein "den" einschieben:_ Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund (den) Herrn Chen._

 "Herr Wu trifft Herrn Chen bei seinem Freund" ist hingegen eindeutig und leichter zu verstehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Bei einer Apposition stände ein Komma.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Bei einer Apposition stände ein Komma.



Im einer perfekten Welt schon.  Bei twinklestars Lehrbuch habe ich da so mene Zweifel.


----------



## Hutschi

"Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund, Herrn Chen" is grammatically wrong. So it cannot be an apposition, neither with nor without comma. "Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund Herrn Chen" ist also korrekt, ich sehe keinen Holzweg. Ich traf heute bei meiner Mutter meinen Bruder. Ich sehe keinen Holzweg hier. Der Satz hat die gleiche Struktur. Apposition wäre:  Ich traf heute meinen Bruder, einen Lehrer.
Oder: Ich traf heute bei meinem Bruder, einem Lehrer, meine Schwester.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund, Herrn Chen" is grammatically wrong.


Yes, that's what Demiurg said. One thinks the sentence isn't complete yet.

But his argument does not convince me: it is quite typical for a German sentence that the syntactic analysis is only possible, if you know the end of the sentence. I recognise that this is a pain in the neck for foreign learners but native speakers should have no problems with it.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Ich traf heute bei meiner Mutter meinen Bruder. Ich sehe keinen Holzweg hier. Der Satz hat die gleiche Struktur.



Da ist ja auch keiner, weil der Satz eben nicht die gleiche Struktur hat. "meinen Bruder" ist eindeutig Akkusativ, während "Herrn Chen" auch Dativ sein könnte. 

Ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass der Ursprungssatz für einen Muttersprachler schwierig zu verstehen ist, aber ich musste beim Lesen zurücksetzen, weil ich ein anderes Satzende erwartet hatte.

_Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund Herrn Chen ... dessen Schwester.
Herr Wu trifft bei seinem Freund Herrn Chen ... um Mitternacht ein._

Ich weiß, da fehlt das ein oder andere Komma.


----------

